# Pixie bad breath



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

The last few days weve noticed pixie has really bad breath. it smells like poo. she hasnt eaten any poo, she goes to the toilet inside in a litter tray so we'd no. ive checked her teeth and gums and tounge, they all look fine. she eats turkey and rice james wellbeloved and doesnt eat any rubbish. her ears are a tad smelly too. are dogs ears meant to be a tad smelly or completely oderless? again i cant see anything bad in there. shes due her wormer, which shes having tomo. shes about 6 months now i think. please please any advice welcome, worried chi mother here! thank you xxx


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

At 6 months old, they are teething and their breath smells awful! It should clear up itself once shes done.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Do her ears look okay? Their ears don't normally stink.


----------



## steepin (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm dealing with the same situation as well, except my chihuahua is 2 years old. Her breath reeks like poo and her ears are a little stinky. I've checked them and they look completely fine. I have tried to give her bones to chew as well as dental bones. I'm assuming its just time to get her teeth deep cleaned.


----------

